# Google- Forget cholesterol and statins - here's how you REALLY avoid heart ... - Daily Mail



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Daily Mail<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Forget cholesterol and statins - here's how you REALLY avoid heart ...**Daily Mail*Scientists have known for years that long-term inflammation is a feature of most chronic diseases, including arthritis, diabetes, *irritable bowel syndrome*, *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

